

Gevent now supports Python 3 - tdaltonc
https://github.com/gevent/gevent/issues/38#issuecomment-121001665

======
barosl
The major contribution was given by @fantix, I appreciate him for the hard
work.

However, I'm deeply disappointed by the low interest on Python 3 issues in the
gevent team. @fantix's Python 3 branch was there for _more than a year_. I've
used it on production machines since last year, and it has worked great.
However, the actual merging didn't happen until weeks ago, so I couldn't help
but think they were not interested. Thankfully it finally happened, but it
took too much time.

------
tdaltonc
This is going to cast some big ripples. There are a lot of packages that have
been waiting for this. It might have been better in the long run if every one
got on the AsynchIO train, but if nothing else the python2/3 saga has shown
that standards can have a lot of momentum.

------
mewwts
How does this relate to
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0492/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0492/)
?

~~~
tdaltonc
That's a big questions. 0492 was about bringing asyncIO in to python 3.5 .
AsyncIO is part of the core python 3 where gevent is a package (origninally
designed for python 2). They accomplish broadly the same thing. I think that
AsycIO is a better longterm solution, but gevent has more momentum.

~~~
mewwts
Thanks, with async and await being included in the language, will gevent use
the newly incorporated features internally, or are they exclusive?

~~~
tdaltonc
Gevent will probably never have a strong dependency on AsyncIO. Their
disagreement is very deep and it's unlikely you could do things in a
philosophically gevent way with the asyncIO tools.

------
Goranek
also supports pypy

------
glynjackson
Thanks so much for this. I've been using gevent 1.1a2 to support Python 3.4.
Does this mean we are out of Alpha? __init__.py shows 1.1a3 tho!

